# Industry Expectations of Employees



## Bukola (Feb 27, 2022)

I have been in the Beauty Industry for about 10 years exclusively on Makeup services and application. I am taking a course which includes other beauty services to expand my knowledge. I will like to know what the Industry’s expectation is as regards employees. I haven’t had the opportunity to work fully as an employee, I have been running my personal services one on one with my clients. Now, I am ready to experience this. I will like to have people share their experiences and thoughts as regards expectations as an employees in the beauty industry.


----------

